# ليزر منزلي لازالة الشعر بكل امان وبدون الم/ جهاز كريستال منزلي لتقشير البشره وتفتيحه



## الرمال (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شركة الرمال لبيع اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل واجهزة الليزر
موقع متخصص ببيع المنتجات الفاخرة والنادرة من مستحضرات التجميل والكريمات واجهزة الليزر​

​​​​​​منتجاتنا*** متجر الرمال



ليزر منزلي لازالة الشعر بكل امان وبدون الم
جهاز كريستال منزلي لتقشير البشره وتفتيحها,مقشر للوجه البشره
تجهيز مراكز التجميل, والصالونات باجهزة الليزر لازالة الشعر،اجهزة التنحيف
، تجهيز المختبرات، تجهيز مراكز التجميل ،تجهيز عيادات الاسنان والمستشفيات
باحدث الاجهزه الليزريه والطبيه والمختبريه .
صالونات 
غرف ساونا مع جميع المستلزمات وبجميع الاحجام
بيع اجهزة زيرونا للتنحيف السريع لمراكز التجميل,حبوب تبييض,ابر تبييض
مشط الليزر, لانبات الشعر وتقوية بويصلات الشعر
ميك اب من ماركات عالميه واصليه السائل والبودره
مجففات للشعر للصالونات و اجهزة بخار للشعر والوجه
كيراتين للشعر/ليزر منزلي/ابر تبييض/ابر بوتكس/الة تاتو مؤقت​

حبوب تنحيف المانيه وفرنسيه فعاله
,
جهاز لشد الصدر المترهل وتصغيره
جهاز لشد الصدر المترهل وتكبيره
Black Afgano , juvederm حقن تكبير شفايف
تبييض البشره,كريمات تبييض البشره,كيراتين برازيلي جلوبال,
اعشاب طبيه وعلاجات مختلفه اوربيه مضمونه وغذاء الملكه الاصلي ماركات فرنسيه
قسم الدورات لتعلم استخدام اجهزة الليزر
ارسال خبيرات التجميل من اوربا لتعليم لاقامة دورات واعطاء افضل الاساليب الفنيه والتقنيه للصالونات
دورات شهريه لتعليم الراغبين على استعمالات اليزر ووضائف 
اليزر مثل ازالة الشعر وازالة التاتو. وتزويد المتدرب بشادة عمل
دوليه في مجال الليزر والاي بي ال - ويمكنه العمل في اي مركز للتجميل
يحصل المتدرب على شهادة دبلوم في مجال استخدام اجهزة الليزر
فروعنا في اكثر من بلد عربي واوربي
BAKING SODA ​ 
---------------------------​
​​​​​​---------------------------​ 
تلفون الشركه فرنسا
0033603277077
---------------------------
للمزيد من المنتجات
اضغط لدخول الموقع
http://www.alrmal.net
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
موقعنا الثاني
موقع صالونات
http://www.salonat.net
تلفون الشركه فرنسا
0033661087632 
او الاتصال بمركزنا في العراق اربيل مركز الشرق الاوسط لشركة الرمال
009647504545582​
​


----------



## الرمال (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ليزر منزلي لازالة الشعر بكل امان وبدون الم/ جهاز كريستال منزلي لتقشير البشره وتفت*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## صالونات (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: ليزر منزلي لازالة الشعر بكل امان وبدون الم/ جهاز كريستال منزلي لتقشير البشره وتفت*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (6 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ليزر منزلي لازالة الشعر بكل امان وبدون الم/ جهاز كريستال منزلي لتقشير البشره وتفت*

http://alrmal.de/Werbung-Reklam-FTOTO/215x0-7-75-1-a01.jpg


----------



## الرمال (10 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ليزر منزلي لازالة الشعر بكل امان وبدون الم/ جهاز كريستال منزلي لتقشير البشره وتفت*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (13 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ليزر منزلي لازالة الشعر بكل امان وبدون الم/ جهاز كريستال منزلي لتقشير البشره وتفت*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (13 مارس 2011)

*رد: ليزر منزلي لازالة الشعر بكل امان وبدون الم/ جهاز كريستال منزلي لتقشير البشره وتفت*

*www.alrmal.net
*


----------



## الرمال (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: ليزر منزلي لازالة الشعر بكل امان وبدون الم/ جهاز كريستال منزلي لتقشير البشره وتفت*

,http://www.alrmal.net​


----------



## الرمال (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: ليزر منزلي لازالة الشعر بكل امان وبدون الم/ جهاز كريستال منزلي لتقشير البشره وتفت*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------

